# Childrens (maccys) & Coastals



## Gecko :) (May 4, 2007)

Hey Guys,

I have Childrens Pythons (Maccys) for sale born dec 06 $200-220 depending on colouring, 
&
I will be selling some coastal hatchlings soon , some with lined markings, Father nice yellow, 
havnt got a price for these yet as waiting to see how they turn out - should colour up nicely, - if ne 1 is interested let me know


----------



## dragozz (May 4, 2007)

hi  Have a look at the forum rules on advertising things for sale. You have to pay a small fee to advertise. If you have something for sale advertise it in the "For Sale" section. Just letting you know since your new


----------



## Gecko :) (May 5, 2007)

Whoops, 
Didint realise, now I know, .... thanks Dragozz


----------



## dragozz (May 5, 2007)

no worries


----------



## sevrum (May 5, 2007)

childrens pythons and maccys are different,what are they childrens or maccys?


----------



## Gecko :) (May 8, 2007)

*Macs*

Macs


----------



## dragon_tail (May 8, 2007)

pics?


----------



## FAY (May 8, 2007)

Macs, childreni and stimmis are all classed as children species.....also the anthill or pygmy python...


----------



## dragon_tail (May 8, 2007)

can you buy those? (pygmy) i REALLY would like one!


----------



## dragon_tail (May 8, 2007)

ooooh silly me i didnt know it was perthensis! 
id love to see the adult side by side size difference between these and stimsoni!!!!
would there be much difference in length and gurth?


----------



## FAY (May 8, 2007)

Very few people have them in captivity.....even if they do have them...they are very quiet about it.....

I would love a pair too....be my dream....


----------



## dragon_tail (May 8, 2007)

are they illegal? seem just like a small childreni with a little red hazing......nothing special but cool cause their small! how much smaller (above post) than the AVERAGE (not biggest) stimmie?


----------



## FAY (May 8, 2007)

No they aren't illegal....just found around the Kimberleys...apparently wa people are not allowed to collect them from the wild even though thet are allowed to collect other reptile species.

Like stimmis....there a different patterns...some dull some nice....


----------



## dragon_tail (May 8, 2007)

same size too!?


----------



## FAY (May 8, 2007)

They said at the expo they grow to 60cm.....


----------



## MoreliaMatt (May 8, 2007)

Average TL of 61cms according to the steve wilson and gerry swan guide


----------



## FAY (May 8, 2007)

MoreliaMatt said:


> Average TL of 61cms according to the steve wilson and gerry swan guide



HAHAHA give or take 1cm.....


----------



## MoreliaMatt (May 8, 2007)

i know i know!  just giving facts from the book!


----------

